# Adding an AUX Cable with Ipod Integration already installed (MKV GTI)



## DirtJerzGTI (Sep 13, 2007)

I've been searching around and have yet to come up with an inexpensive solution, but what I am trying to do is install an AUX jack instead of having the Ipod integration. I've been told it would be expensive to take entire integration out so I was wondering if I could just disconnect the Ipod from the back of the head-unit (stock, non nav) and plug a aux cable in an run it to where I want. I'm not very tech savvy when it comes to cars so I have no clue about any of the technical aspects. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

(I ordered this cable http://www.cablejive.com/produ....html only to read after the order was placed that I won't work with the factory VW system)
Thanks in advance! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

